# how many black piranhas can you keep to a tank



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, i am a piranha noob right now and wanting to buy a few small baby black piranhas about 1-2 inch? i was wondering how many you could keep to a tank? i am planning on raising maybe about 3 - 5 black piranhas aka rombeus?, young ones and maybe as they grow older, they'll get along? the thing is that i've been researching on these guys and many and most people say you can only keep 1 to a tank because they are extremely aggressive. well if you could help me out if i could possibly raise 3-5 young ones so they'll get along and not kill each other as they get older, that'd be great.

thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome to p-fury

1 per tank


----------



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

One, ive tried it before.. three 2 inchers in a 100gallon.... Had to move them out.. just way to much nipping each other.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Like the other people said, one per tank.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome to the fury, I agree one per tank


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Unless you plan to keep your 3 to 5 in seperate tanks. 1 for your tank


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

1 per a Tank, but I have 2 1 inch Black Piranhas(Serrasalmus Rhombeus) and they are doing really good with each other. One follows the other and eat with each other. When I went to go get my black piranhas at lps I saw like 20 of them in 1 tank which was really fastinating because Black Piranhas(Serrasalmus Rhombeus) are usually solitary fishes and they lived with each other when they were dime size which was about 2 months until they grew 1 inch. I think when they are younger they can live with each other, but when older they tend to like to be solitary.

I hope my young Black Piranhas will be friends, that would be swt.








But if I start to see little fights or bite marks I'll separate them.
Oh, I'll let you know how it will turn out, but I'm probably sure in time the bigger one will eat the smaller one.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

could i possibly mix piranhas? i think i might get one i guess, but also maybe a gold? in seperate tanks, or divide them, but wondering if you could mix them? what are other nice looking piranhas that are aggressive, but not too expansive?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

you could alwyas sell me two, lol been lookin


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> 1 per a Tank, but I have 2 1 inch Black Piranhas(Serrasalmus Rhombeus) and they are doing really good with each other. One follows the other and eat with each other. When I went to go get my black piranhas at lps I saw like 20 of them in 1 tank which was really fastinating because Black Piranhas(Serrasalmus Rhombeus) are usually solitary fishes and they lived with each other when they were dime size which was about 2 months until they grew 1 inch. I think when they are younger they can live with each other, but when older they tend to like to be solitary.
> 
> I hope my young Black Piranhas will be friends, that would be swt.
> 
> ...


o, ight

thanks


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

lol the price i got for 1 inch black piranhas are 16 dollars at my lps which i tink is a good price...


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

my lfs doesnt sell em. i have to order grr


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

you can get a spilo and a rhom but you need a big tank at least a 150 gal and a divider all the serra are pretty cool look at the information up at top click that then click species in they have most of them


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

View attachment 90147
Yeh, the Serrasalmus Family piranhas are active and they are very nice looking and aggressive fish as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> lol the price i got for 1 inch black piranhas are 16 dollars at my lps which i tink is a good price...


ive ordered one from my local place. im paying a 100 usd for it. you bastards got it good. im also buying a 300L juwel tank for 1200 USD.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

does anyone know some really good online sites that have good prices? or any you'd recommend me to buy from? i think im getting a rhom and spilo piranha.

thanks


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

look over here ------------------------------------------------->>>







scroll up


----------



## l unoRthodox l (Nov 17, 2005)

i had 3 1.5" rhoms in my tank and they were doing fine up until the point where one got to big. It seemed to me that there was an obvious "leader" in my tank. He always aggressive, the first to eat the feeders and what not. He got to bigger compared to the other, and began nibbling on them.

I then decided to take him out and leave the two realtively small rhoms together. But then i made the mistake of going on vacation and not feeding them. That's when things got ugly and they jus swam in circles trying to bit each others tails.

so like everyone else said. One per tank


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

has anyone bought piranhas from sharkaquarium.com?

they dont seem to reply my e-mails i sent them...


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

try aquascape?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

yea... but they dont have smaller ones.. maybe 2-4inch ones, plannin on getting within those sizes.


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

go to the buy sell section of the sight and right above member classifieds is shark aq. and aquascape customer service section ask them what they got in


----------



## focker (Jul 15, 2005)

KiLLeReDs-8 said:


> go to the buy sell section of the sight and right above member classifieds is shark aq. and aquascape customer service section ask them what they got in


55gal- 2 blugill , 1 rock bass , 2 paradise gourami , 1 red devil , 1 firemouth , 2 jack dempsey , 1 jewel , 1 yellow lab , 2convicts

dam man i cant believe that red devil and convicts dont pick that blue gill and rock bass apart.. any bluegill ive ever seen dont defend them selves at all.. but anyway thats a nice mix..


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

is a peru rhom a dark colored one?

all the rhoms ive seen differ in color and they are the same size at the different users photos ive seen on the forums.

some are very light and some are very dark and around the same size... all have red eyes

are piranhas illegal in Virginia?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Trying to keep rhoms together with net you one ugly scarred rhom in the end..


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Research man, research. Wherever you acquired them, shouldve told you, one per tank. Its a serra dude. Common theory is, any Serra species, one per tank. Good luck, and welcome to the fury.


----------



## Califella (Aug 30, 2005)

I had ten 2" inchers...two died...the rest were happy but still stare eachother down sometimes hah.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

1 black piranha per tank and nothing else with it.


----------

